# Petron modification



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

I recently bought a petron folding wrist brace slingshot for €8 in a sportshop. I replaced the petron tubes for red theratubes and I took of the grip and brace and wrapped the frame with chord then tape for comfort. I left the tubes long for light ammo.
comment please








[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13230]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13231]


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks functional ... but the big question is: How does it shoot for you? If you shoot well with it, nothing else matters.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

Charles said:


> Looks functional ... but the big question is: How does it shoot for you? If you shoot well with it, nothing else matters.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Its handy enough with marbles and pebbles but the tubes are a bit long







that can be adjusted though


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That's nice, looks comfortable!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

How...in ****...did you manage to snap that second photo? Were you launching cameras that day? LOL


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Have you tried wrapping it with paracord? The smaller diameter of paracord would give you a bit more freedom in design, and would probably be easier on the fingers. Interesting improvisation, however, and like Charles said, the most important part is its functionality.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks pretty cool (How did you take that second pic!?)


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> Looks pretty cool (How did you take that second pic!?)


----------

